
Show HN: It's back! Hipster Domain Finder is now Hipster Domains - drizzzler
http://hipster.domains/
======
RandomBacon
I saw wi.fi and could believe it wasn't taken. I started registering it with
101domain and then thought, maybe another registrar has it for cheaper than
$69 (plus a $177.96 trustee service fee!).

As I searched other registrars, I discovered that it was already taken;
registered years ago. I wonder how far into the process 101domain would have
let me gone. After they already charged my credit card?

~~~
djh_
101domains doesn't seem like that great of a registrar. I left it there out of
respect for the guy that originally made the site (it had his referral code in
the link). I guess I should change it to a better registrar.

------
djh_
Hipster Domain Finder was created by HN user bramgg. Three months ago he
posted looking for someone to take over.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10861715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10861715)

Being a big fan of silly domains, I had already started working on reviving it
before I saw that thread.

It's open source, you can find the code here:
[https://github.com/djh-/hipster-domain-
finder](https://github.com/djh-/hipster-domain-finder)

